# Finally got a true hog....



## Rick 88 (Jan 30, 2010)

Made the trip up from Columbus this past weekend to find most waters still unfishable. A friend and I did some exploring on some east side unmentionables and boy was it worth it. I've been doing this for I believe 7 years now and this fish is by far my biggest. 32.25 inch long with 20" girth.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Piiiiiiig!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Awesome congrats:B


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

looks like a good eater


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice job my friend! Really a truely a nice fish!


----------



## Rick 88 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks guys. See you on the rivers.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Man, are they that dark already?!

Great fish


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Already? Its almost mid Dec.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Already? Its almost mid Dec.


P.A. mutt


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nice fish


----------



## Tywinter (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice fish. Nice colors as well...


----------

